# 2012 SRAM RED crankset



## socalboarder (Mar 27, 2012)

Any one here know when or if a 2012 SRAM RED crank will be offered in a compact 110? I am building a 2012 crux disc from the frame up, and would like to run 36/46 chainrings on it. All the rest of the components (-brakes Avid bb7) are the new 2012 red and would like to keep it all the same. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## socalboarder (Mar 27, 2012)

So my LBS has informed me that in late June the compact version as well as 36/46 chainrings will be available. Looks like that will be the last part of my new Crux then.


----------



## nacnac3 (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm waiting for these cranks myself........anxiously


----------

